# Reforma De Bobina De Parlantes



## djpusse (Jun 26, 2009)

hola foro quisiera hacerle una reforma a un parlante jahro que estoy reparando la bobina en realidad le estoy haciendo la bobina nueva

he buscado información soble el tema y no he conseguido nada 

mi intriga es que pasaria si al hacerle la bobina nueva la hago con un alambre mas grueso que la que lleva¿?

para esto entonces me haria falta calcular los metros de alambre que nescesito para llegar a los 8ohms que seria la bobina original, como se calcula esto ¿?

ya se que son todos ingertos pero puede que funcione 

el motivo de la reforma pienso que al ponerle un alambre mas grueso puede que aguante mas wats de potencia y mas tiempo 

sera posible esta reforma o son todas ideas verdes mias ¿? jeje

De antemano Gracias gente...


----------



## ivan_mzr (Jun 26, 2009)

El problema de meterle una bobina de mas potencia lease de mayor calibre de alambre, es que seguramente la base magnetica (el iman, entrehierro..) no tenga el flujo magnetico suficiente que la bobina necesita para desplazarse y  no distorsionar en el mejor de los casos.

Otra bronca puede ser que no tenga suficiente espacio el entre hierro, la verdad no conozco este altavoz.

Una vez tuve la oportunidad de hacer una prueba cambie la bobina original por una del doble de capas y el resultado era un altavoz con menos volumen al final, no es lo que tu intentas pero te puedes dar una idea.


----------



## djpusse (Jun 26, 2009)

bueno el tema del espacio del entrehierro estoy seguro de que va a entrar 

el tema del flujo del magnetico y todo eso no tengo idea 

la prueba que tu haz hecho te ha dado otro rendimiento porque al ponerle mas alambre estas aumentando la impedancia eso quiere decir que te va a bajar el bolumen 

tampoco quiero ponerle un alambre de 2mm 
el que lleva es de 0.30mm seria de ponerle uno de 0.50mm o 0.55mm

el tema es que al cambiar el alambre por uno mas grueso voy a tener que hacer un par de calculos para saber cuantos metro de alambre o cuantas vueltas nescesitare para llegar a los 8ohms y no se como hacer este tipo decalculos


Gracias ivan_mzr


----------



## unleased! (Jun 26, 2009)

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> hola foro quisiera hacerle una reforma a un parlante jahro que estoy reparando la bobina en realidad le estoy haciendo la bobina nueva
> 
> he buscado información soble el tema y no he conseguido nada


Has mirado en el foro?:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparacion-bocinas-altavoces-parlantes-14186/



			
				djpusse dijo:
			
		

> mi intriga es que pasaria si al hacerle la bobina nueva la hago con un alambre mas grueso que la que lleva¿


 Recalculando el alambre para que tenga la misma impedancia lo que obtienes es un altavoz que soporta mas potencia, aunque también corres el riesgo de que no entre en el entrehierro o que, en caso de que se caliente la bobina, que esta se dilate y roce entre las paredes del núcleo.

Saludos.


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 26, 2009)

mm ahi una pagina no me acuerdo en este momento cual es ue tu solo pones el calibre del alambre, el diametro y otro dato mas de la bobina y te tira la cantidad de vueltas que nececitas... es bastante exacto el programa


----------



## djpusse (Jun 26, 2009)

> Has mirado en el foro?:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparacion-bocinas-altavoces-parlantes-14186/


si he mirado pero no dice nada sobre si puedo hacer la bobina nueva pero con alambre mas grueso


entonces no hay ningun problema que lo haga con alambre mas grueso seria mejor ya que despues le puedo mandar mas potencia

voy a seguir buscando para ver si encuentro como hacer el calculo de los metros de alambre 

Gracias saludos.


----------



## ivan_mzr (Jun 26, 2009)

> la prueba que tu haz hecho te ha dado otro rendimiento porque al ponerle mas alambre estas aumentando la impedancia eso quiere decir que te va a bajar el bolumen



No, si era de la misma impedancia (4 ohms) el alambre era mas grueso y tenia el doble de capas. Aca es muy facil conseguir bobinas ya echas en kapton o aluminio. 

Por eso supongo que es un problema del flujo magnetico. Me baso en el echo de que subwoofers mas potentes tienen imanes de mayor tamaño proporcionalmente a su bobina en relacion a otros del mismo material y tipo.


----------



## djpusse (Jun 26, 2009)

bueno entonces ahora no la voy a hacer a laprueba ya que es un parlante que tengo para trabajar con el sonido pero cuando tenga la oportunidad de hacerlo lo hago 


Gracias por todo


----------



## unleased! (Jun 27, 2009)

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> bueno entonces ahora no la voy a hacer a laprueba ya que es un parlante que tengo para trabajar con el sonido...


Busca un altavoz viejo, por ejemplo uno de una TV para hacer experimentos. Escoje de una TV ya entradita en años que son las que tienen altavoces potentes, no como las birrias que montan ahora. La potencia no es mucha pero si mejora la potencia lo notarás enseguida y sin miedo a estropear un altavoz que necesitas. Mas tarde, según las conclusiones que saques podrás rebobinar bocinas mas potentes con buenos resultados. Si el que tienes ahora funciona mejor de momento no lo rebobines ya que, la calidad de sonido va a ser inferior a la de fábrica.

Saludos.


----------



## djpusse (Jun 27, 2009)

ok unleased! Gracias 

voy a hacer esa prueba creo que tengo por ahi un parlante de 10" marca ---- (eso quiere decir que es muy malo) que esta quemado tengo que ver porque me parece que lo tire 

cuando empiece con el projecto voy a postear Gracias gente


----------



## dante3530 (Jun 27, 2009)

yo he reparado dos parlantes de 15 jahro de 150w que vienen con una bobina muy fina que casi en todos los casos se termina quemando, se la cambie por una reforzada con alambre mas grueso lo que obtube fue mayor potencia y masrealze en los graves,


----------



## djpusse (Jun 27, 2009)

dante3530 Gracias por tu aporte de ser lo que digas es lo que me haria falta ya que estos jahro de 18" 1200w los estoy usando para grabes 

mira ahora voy a probar este que estoy armando que ya llevo una semana mas o menos y que ya hice 2 bobinas porque la primera no entraba en el entrehierro

en fin este que estoy reparando tengo 2 iguales los cuales cuando este se me quemo tenia los dos puestos en paralelo en un canal de la potencia 

asi que por lo que le paso a este yo pienso que al otro mucho mas de vida no le debe quedar

lo mas probable que aguante una fiesta mas y se queme y ahi voy a hacer la prueba de ponerle alambre mas grueso no se de cuanto ya que este lleva de 0.30mm no se le pondre una de 0.50 espero que entre en el entrehierro

Gracias dante3530


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Ago 1, 2009)

Alguien ha buscado la forma de hacer un bobinado en alambre plano de aluminio?, no he encontrado quien pueda hacer ese trabajo,porque tengo varias bocinas dañadas que originalmente tenian bobinas de aluminio,veo ademas que tienen solo una capa


----------



## djpusse (Ago 1, 2009)

hola feli mira yo tengo 3 parlantes que tienen la misma bobina de aluminio plano 


el tema es en conseguir el alambre y despues es renegar para que quede bien parada de canto que a mi me parece que va a ser un poco dificil por eso no me he puesto hacerlas ya que seria de renegar mucho


aca esas bobinas estan a 36 pesos argentinos unos casi 10 dolares americanos creo que por ese dinero no hace falta ponerse a renegar 

salvo de que no las consigas

Saludos


----------



## maki2009 (Oct 8, 2012)

Originalmente las bobinas de los parlantes  suelen tener entre 50 y 55 vueltas de alambre por capa osea que serian 100 -110 vueltas de alambre  par 8 ohms  se unasn .012-0.18 mm



FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Alguien ha buscado la forma de hacer un bobinado en alambre plano de aluminio?, no he encontrado quien pueda hacer ese trabajo,porque tengo varias bocinas dañadas que originalmente tenian bobinas de aluminio,veo ademas que tienen solo una capa



ESE TIPO DE BOBINADO ES INEFICIENTE  Y MUY FRAGIL NO TE LO RECOMIENDO


----------



## nene1984 (Ene 26, 2021)

*H*ola*,* un pregunta , éste parlante es 25 *W* se le quem*ó* la bobina y me gustar*í*a si es po*s*ible hacer ésto de elevarlo a 50 *W*  y *¿ Q*ue alambre tengo que usar o se puede con la misma medida de alambre y con mas vueltas ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 26, 2021)

La potencia final que acepta un parlante no es solo función de la bobina sino también del circuito magnético y las suspensiones del cono.
Dada la "baja calidad" de ese parlante YO solo me preocuparía que funcione como antes, lo que ya es mucho pedir.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2021)

Que estúpidos son los fabricantes de parlantes , si cambiando la bobina o el número de espiras duplicarían la potencia y los venderían mas caros


----------



## nene1984 (Ene 26, 2021)

*B*ueno gracias*,* es medio chico para un stereo de auto *por*q*ue* lo mas bajo de potencia ronda en 50 *W por *salida de audio.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 26, 2021)

El audio no es lo mío, pero un altavoz ya usado por tiempo seguramente tenga el cono dañado y suene mal aun que se le conecte poca potencia. Si se le pone mas ya ni nombrar.


----------



## nene1984 (Ene 26, 2021)

naa no son estupidos creo que son muy bicho para vender,cosa que no lo puedas modificar


----------

